# 60lt Enchanted Forest ' IAPLC 09



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi friends,

New year... new scape! 
This time I will try something more natural than what I usualy do.
I hope that you like it.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hey Filipe-- it's nice to see this tank growing in well. It really does feel big until I notice how large the Red Cherries look in there. haha

My only critique as of right now is that I feel the flame moss looks out of place. So far I have seen flame moss used in a lot of tanks. The most impressive uses seem to be when huge hills are made of it to imitate the feeling of distant trees covering the mountain side. In other words, it acts more like a stem plant than like a traditional moss.

While I have seen flame moss tied to wood and used like other mosses, I can't help but feel like it is not as attractive as other mosses when grown this way. Unlike other mosses who hug or surround the wood, emphasizes and highlighting it's shape and features, flame moss grows straight up, often contradictory to the lines drawn by the wood, and overall feels unbalanced or unnatural.

It also feels somewhat strange to see various mosses grown this way in a tank. In nature, there are certainly cases where mosses or other plants of different species grow together, but I would feel a mixing, overlapping or border-hugging between species to appear more natural.

Right now I don't really feel like the flame moss adds much to the layout-- but then, you're tanks often surprise me in the end. Good luck Filipe, it looks like an A+ effort like always.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

I have to say that I agree with Steven about the flame moss. I really like it, except for that. I'm sure the look will soften some when the background grasses grow up. Perhaps a fissidens?


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Wow that is awesome...I love the shape of the curved wood, it looks like swans sticking their necks out.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

nice tank very natural


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Crazy Awesome!! your scape is exciting


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

I am interested to see how this all grows out. I agree with the others about the flame moss growing too vertically and ruining the illusion of trees or remote branch growth.

Could you provide some tech specs on the tank, setup, plants, fauna, etc?


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

I like it. What is the foreground plant - UG? So dark green in there.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

@ecomod--

Size: 55x35x35 ( long*wide*tall) cm
Volume: 67L
Temperature: 25ºC
pH: 6,5

Lighting: ELOS E-Lite (Leds system)

Filter: Aquaclear 25

CO2: SET ECO with EV2000 and Visual

Substrate: Elos bottom mineral, Elos Terra zero, Elos Terra natural soil small grain (12L)

Fertilization: Elos Fase1, Fase2, Extra1 and K40

Maintenance: TPA 20% weekly

@Skewlboy-- Lilaeopsis mauritiana

lol, it can be good to look at other forums too guys.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*


Hi, thanks to all for your comments and compliments!

Hi Steve, thanks for your comments and help about the setup! 
Regarding Flame moss, it is the first time that I use it. I want to keep all moss low, so the problem of being tall, it will not happen.
The big problem for now is the growing of Lilaeopsis, it is the first time that I use it and at moment I don't see any development. Anyone that uses it before can explain me what is happening? Some plants take to much time to adapt to the new form (submersed) and only after 1 month start to spread, but in my case I see only a few runners and nothing more&#8230;


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Filipe,
It usually takes a good month for me to see some progress with any Lilaeopsis I've grown. I usually see a few runners at first, but after that 4 week period it seems to really take off.

John


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Steven you always seem to capture my interest in something.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*



FAAO said:


> Hi, thanks to all for your comments and compliments!
> 
> Hi Steve, thanks for your comments and help about the setup!
> Regarding Flame moss, it is the first time that I use it. I want to keep all moss low, so the problem of being tall, it will not happen.
> The big problem for now is the growing of Lilaeopsis, it is the first time that I use it and at moment I don't see any development. Anyone that uses it before can explain me what is happening? Some plants take to much time to adapt to the new form (submersed) and only after 1 month start to spread, but in my case I see only a few runners and nothing more&#8230;


Well, unfortunately Filipe, that's just the way it goes. Lilaeopsis has got to be one of the very most fickle plants. :/

It's one of those that isn't truly aquatic and has one of the most difficult times making the shift and getting going. Sometimes it does amazingly well. Sometimes even the most dedicated aquarists can't get it to live to save their lives. It's almost down to luck unfortunately.

@Ajax-- yoh! where can I see one of your more recent scapes? 

@Jciotti-- just keeping you entertained dude xD


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Nice new scape. I always really like your scapes. I am curious to see how you handle the flame moss. I actually have some attached to my DW, but now that Steve pointed out that flame moss does grow a bit taller than other moss, I am starting to second guess decision. I can see how the flame moss would look good growing as a backdrop to rocks and such.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hi,
The time is passing and the layout is maturing very well! 
I add some plants like Eleocharis vivipara and Echinodorus tenellus to give a different look to this layout; I hope that you like it!

Here it is an update of this tank.


----------



## PhoMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

very pretty, thanks for the update


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

What is the round leaved plant growing up and around the rocks?


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*



Knotty Bitz said:


> What is the round leaved plant growing up and around the rocks?


It's THIS if I'm not mistaken. I love the placement of it in this scape.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hi guys,

It is time to update this tank! I'm doing some tests with my camera before take the final pictures for IAPLC. 
What you think about it? Do I have a chance of be placed on the firsts 500?! 


Click on the picture to enlarge

Knotty, the plant that is growing around the rocks is Hydrocotyle verticillata.


----------



## outofstock (May 20, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

wow your tank is beautiful


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Awesome scaping.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Don't know if this has been covered but how is that light fixture working out for you?


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Oh and for being in the top 500. I think you will place much higher, I'd say top 100's!

The only thing in the photograph that bothers me is the large dark spot in the bottom right hand side of the hardscape. This void is causing my eye to wander and pulling attention from key components to your layout.

Please shoot in bracketing and combine multiple images to lighten that spot about 2 stops.


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Top 50's or more... why not? your aquarium is amazing... 
I really enjoy watching all of your tanks...

Regards


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

great! you used that _Hydrocotyle_ to nice effect.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Boas Felipe
Como passas...

The best ...!!! 
Very interesting the effect of Hydrocotyle verticillata in the aquarium. 
The "Oasis" is also beautiful. 
AGA ...  
It was to go in Brazil, and so far nothing ...

Aquele abraço
JACK


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hi guys!

Sorry for the later answer and thanks to all for the C&C! 

*jciotti*, About ELOS Elite (Leds system) I can say that is absolutely amazing, even with 4 blue Leds! At beginning it did me some confusion because it has a cold spectrum. But with the time you get habituated to that and you start to enjoy it; it is like an HQI (10.000k) that I really appreciate.
The plants grow very well and you just need to adjust the fertilizers and CO2 for this kind of light.

*JACK SOBRAL*, Hi my friend how are you?
I don't have news about the trip and the date of the convention. It was supposed to be in S.Paulo on April, but the convention was reschedule for September and at moment I don't have more information about it... and maybe I can't go 
But I will keep in touch and inform you about it!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

bravo!


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hydrocotyle verticillata looks amazing! Very beautiful plant with very beautiful positioning!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hi guys,

Here I'm with some updates! 
I did some minor changes on the layout, I removed the moss on the high branches of wood and cut a small piece of wood on the middle.
The foreground is almost filled and in a few weeks I think that it will be perfect to take the final pictures.
Please feel welcome to comment and criticize.




Click on the pictures to zoom.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

a stunning layout!

everything seems just perfect.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Tank looks beautiful.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Another incredible layout, Mr Oliveria! Kudos indeed.

I love the Hydrocotyle accents in particular - they work so well.

The hardscape has a unique feel, yet looks very natural at the same time. You certainly know how to impact your own style on an aquascape. This alone is highly commendable.

My only minor criticism would be the flat and rather one-dimensional foreground carpet. It seems a little at odds with the amazing depth you've created with the remaining textures in the layout.

Are you sponsored by Elos?! It's a shame it's not available in the UK...

By the way - we have a mutual friend - Paulo Leal!

Keep up the superb work! We'd be honoured to see you over on UKAPS sometime...


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

cool


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

It looks superb. The rockwork along with H. verticillata are an especially wonderful combination.

However, IMHO, I must say the overgown bush in the middle seems to overshadow the rock/driftwood (the main points of interest) and reduce the overall depth that was show in your contest picture on page 2.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Hi Guys,

Sorry for been out for a long time and for didn't reply to this thread.
Right now I'm trying to define my life in several aspects and the time isn't enough to all things. 

First of all, thanks to all for the comments and compliments, I'm very appreciated!

George, yes I'm in contact with Paulo and maybe we have more persons connected to this hobby in common! About ELOS, definitely is a shame the brand don't have a retailer in UK, perhaps they didn't found the right partner to represent them. If you know some shops that are interested in work with that brand, why you don't tell them to contact ELOS?
Regarding the sponsorship, I prefer to say that I have a special relationship with the brand and I'm an ELOS addicted; like the others persons that venerate ADA.

About UKAPS, I'm registered in the forum, but I never started a thread&#8230; I must say that I have some incompatibilities with some regular users. So, I prefer to stay out and not involve me again with those kind of persons&#8230; sorry! This is a long... long story...

About this tank, here it is an old update before the big trimming and without equipments.










I hope that you like it


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

I definitly like your Layout!

I would like to see it right after the trimming.

Please share!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*

Lovely layout, a natural "untamed" look! :high5:

I noticed that you have an interesting light fixture above this tank. Its so small and thin. It can't possibly be a metal halide, yet it looks so bright. Is it an white light LED? Maybe that is why the colors look a bit cold to me?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*



Bunbuku said:


> Lovely layout, a natural "untamed" look! :high5:
> 
> I noticed that you have an interesting light fixture above this tank. Its so small and thin. It can't possibly be a metal halide, yet it looks so bright. Is it an white light LED? Maybe that is why the colors look a bit cold to me?


Here you go.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Elos_E_L...t_Fixtures-Elos_USA-EO7123-FILTFILDTN-vi.html

ELOS here in the USA mainly gear toward the reef hobbyist. I ask about promoting planted tank but the inquiry was almost none here according to the ELOS rep that came to Houston during the Reef convention here a while back. Nice gear none the less. Very high quality.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: 60lt ' New layout ' 2009*



TNguyen said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/Elos_E_L...t_Fixtures-Elos_USA-EO7123-FILTFILDTN-vi.html
> 
> ELOS here in the USA mainly gear toward the reef hobbyist. I ask about promoting planted tank but the inquiry was almost none here according to the ELOS rep that came to Houston during the Reef convention here a while back. Nice gear none the less. Very high quality.


Wow! Their prices make the ADA and Giesemann stuff sound cheap!


----------

